# Your photography thread, 2020



## stowpirate (Jan 11, 2020)

Self portrait in mirror. Camera used being a 1950's Soviet Zorki-C 35mm rangefinder camera,  Industar-22 Lens,  Czech Fomapan 100 film with kitchen sink development shenanigan's.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 11, 2020)

Carnno Wind Farm. Camera used being a 1950's Soviet Zorki-C 35mm rangefinder camera,  Industar-22 Lens,  Czech Fomapan 100 film with kitchen sink development shenanigan's.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 12, 2020)

West Penwith Moors by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 12, 2020)

Zennor Quoit by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## Archimage (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Archimage (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## RoyReed (Jan 13, 2020)

Mooring Ring at Mother Ivey's Bay by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 13, 2020)

Mother Ivey's Bay and the Merope Rocks by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 13, 2020)

Trevone Bay and Roundhole Point by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 13, 2020)

Archimage said:


>


I really like this one of the hut.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2020)

Some pics from another rainy trip to Cardiff








































						Photos of the rain-drenched streets of Cardiff – city centre and Llanishen at night, Jan 2020
					

Growing up in Cardiff – Britain’s wettest city – I’m very familiar with being endlessly pelted with rain, drizzle and thunderous downpours, and yesterday my home town delive…




					www.urban75.org


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 16, 2020)

Two images bimostitched. View from Penrallt


----------



## Archimage (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Jan 17, 2020)

Archimage where about is that and are they ancient?


----------



## Archimage (Jan 17, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Archimage where about is that and are they ancient?


They are all around here (Bishop, Calif), those pics are from two different sites. They were made by the Paiute tribe, and yes they are very old. On a side note, some asshole took some power tools out to the second site, and cut some of them out to sell them.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 17, 2020)

Sadly there are idiots everywhere. Hope they get caught.


----------



## Archimage (Jan 17, 2020)

I heard they were caught, but the damage has been done.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 19, 2020)

I've just re-opened a flickr account so will start contributing again shortly


----------



## Archimage (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Archimage (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Archimage (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

In photos: a winter walk around Brockwell park, south London, January 2020
					

Yesterday was a gloriously sunny winter’s afternoon, and what better place to spend it than taking a stroll around Brockwell park… Here’s some photos from our permanbulations:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 20, 2020)

Will try and remember to post a bunch more

A few from the weekend


----------



## weltweit (Jan 21, 2020)

gawkrodger I can't see your images.

Oh, ok, now I can see them


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 26, 2020)

Scapa beach, Orkney at sunset- featuring The Boy in one


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 26, 2020)

editor said:


> Some pics from another rainy trip to Cardiff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are good


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 26, 2020)

RoyReed said:


> Mother Ivey's Bay and the Merope Rocks by Roy Reed, on Flickr


Very natural nice


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2020)

From the pub...


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2020)

Brixton pics 





























						Photos and history: Wyck Gardens and the Barrington Road tower blocks at night, Jan 2020
					

Built on land originally owned by the Milkwood Estate, the modern Wyck Gardens is described as an ‘ornamental garden,’ and forms a narrow strip of land located to the north of Coldharbo…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Brixton pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

Early morning over Vienna


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 28, 2020)

Ahh <cough, cough> Vienna.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

Some Tokyo pics (mainly taken on my Huawei phone, FFS!)






































						In photos: Tokyo at night – neon, lights, signs and street scenes - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Late last year, I spent a short time in the fascinatingly photogenic Tokyo, and grabbed this selection of 55 photos as i wandered around the streets at night. Join in with the discussion Chat about Tokyo on our forum




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2020)

Coldharbour Lane last night (taken on the incredible P30 Pro)


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2020)

This was from a couple of weeks ago. I've not had time to get out with my camera much so far this year. I need to change that!


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2020)

Courtesy of that devilishly good Huawei phone!


----------



## weltweit (Feb 4, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> ..
> I've not had time to get out with my camera much so far this year. I need to change that!


Me neither, things always getting in the way.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 8, 2020)

Some sort of rain/ storm rainbow from last week 



Sunrise over the bay


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2020)

Norwich scenes




































						Norwich at night: street photos, bars, chip shops and architecture - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Here's a set of late night photos of the Norfolk city of Norwich, contrasting the beautiful architecture with images from the lively bars and chip shops. Norwich is dominated by its medieval Norwich Cathedral, built in a Romanesque style with ornate cloisters. Two imposing gates, St. Ethelbert’s...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2020)

Brixton


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 25, 2020)

Machynlleth



Carno
35mm film scanning & kitchen sink development shenanigans 😀


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2020)

A couple of photos while out avoiding people earlier today.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 21, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> A couple of photos while out avoiding people earlier today.


Love the historic graffiti in this one


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2020)

From Japan Tokyo photos: street scenes, signs, architecture, a beer cocktail and the Monochrome Set











Newcastle Newcastle and Gateshead photos: Millennium and other bridges, River Tyne, rain and night time street scenes











Dundee Dundee photos: Desperate Dan, street scenes, architecture, Tunnock’s and salt shaker seediness
















Glasgow  Glasgow photos: rainswept roads, street scenes, urban art and winter sun, Feb 2020


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2020)

#

Brockwell park yesterday...









						In photos: Brockwell Park before the lockdown – trees, blue skies and shadows, March 2020
					

Here’s a series of photos taken on a glorious spring afternoon yesterday – just hours before the Prime Minister declared a nationwide lockdown. Despite the restrictions, local residents…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2020)

Really pleased with some of these (taken on Olympus OM-D EM-1 and Huawei P30Pro)







































						Brockwell Park photo feature: dramatic skies and a stunning Spring sunset
					

With social distancing likely to stay in force for many, many weeks, Lambeth’s parks have never been more needed. Here’s some photos from Brockwell Park taken earlier this week when we …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Really pleased with some of these (taken on Olympus OM-D EM-1 and Huawei P30Pro)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 31, 2020)

In Harrow watching a kestrel ready to swoop. In the background ten miles away the Shard and the B.T. tower


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2020)

I put together a little feature on empty benches and chairs



































						Photo feature: Empty chairs and benches, Lambeth parks and the lockdown, March – April 2020
					

With people asked to spend the absolute minimum amount of time away from their homes, parks and open spaces have become strangely transient and melancholy places, full of people passing through but…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




(* I've edited the title and also added the earlier 2020 threads to make one thread for the year. I think that single threads for months aren't that busy and disappear too quickly so it would be better to have a whole year's worth to look back on - hope that's OK)


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 3, 2020)

sensible idea





















a few from different projects. Hoping the lockdown will push me to complete a number of zines I'm working on


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Nikkormat (Apr 4, 2020)

Afternoon walk in Liboc, Prague. Digital, edited with t3mujinpack film simulations in Darktable.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 4, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> View attachment 204818


Wouldn't catch me doing that! Is that a brown snake ice-is-forming ?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 5, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Wouldn't catch me doing that! Is that a brown snake ice-is-forming ?



Red belly black


----------



## Nivag (Apr 5, 2020)

editor said:


> I put together a little feature on empty benches and chairs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend took this picture yesterday, you gotta read the message on the bench 😂


----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Nikkormat (Apr 11, 2020)

Prague this morning.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2020)

It's all about parks these days


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2020)

These are from last week.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2020)

I've never taken so many photos of my local parks but I like the fact that it becomes more challenging each time I go back to find something new!

Here's a 'trees and shadows' set: 






















































						Brockwell Park, trees and shadows – photo feature, April 2020
					

Here’s a set of photos from Brockwell Park, with its mighty trees casting shadows in the late afternoon sunshine of yet  another lockdown day. We hope these photos bring you a bit of cheer in…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 21, 2020)

They're great editor. Especially the woman exercising/dancing (joyous!), and the tree that looks like it's dynamic, expanding out of the picture (3rd from bottom).


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> They're great editor. Especially the woman exercising/dancing (joyous!), and the tree that looks like it's dynamic, expanding out of the picture (3rd from bottom).


Thank you! I'm hoping that I'll learn a lot more by having to battle the restriction of only have a handful of parks to visit although I dream of travelling again!


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2020)

I did this series on Sat night of an empty Brixton - it's usually jam packed full of people so it was a melancholic stroll:

















































						In photos: Saturday night in lockdown Brixton – closed bars, deserted streets and an eerie silence, 18th April 2020
					

Around 11pm on a typical Saturday night, Brixton is usually jam-packed full of noisy drinkers, pubbers, clubbers, hustlers, drunks, dealers and people rushing from one place to another. But now now…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2020)

Brixton sunset 



















						A beautiful Brixton sunset reflected in an ’emerald-glazed dome’
					

It’s a view we’ll never get to see close up because we’re not invited to Squire & Partners’ members-only rooftop terrace, but the building’s luxurious glass dome d…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Nivag (Apr 23, 2020)

Dulwich Woods


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Nikkormat (Apr 26, 2020)

Prague without tourists, Saturday.


----------



## Nikkormat (Apr 26, 2020)

And another, at Hradčanská metro station: _All power in the Czechoslovak Socialist Republic belongs to the working people_.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 27, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> View attachment 208588
> 
> View attachment 208589



Love the composition of that first one.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 27, 2020)

^^^ I know the quality's not great, but it's more about what I was trying to 'say'.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 27, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Love the composition of that first one.


Thank you  that's my eldest son in his man cave


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 27, 2020)

And youngest son in his man cave (aka the mats)


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

Lockdown Saturday night


































						Never Seen Brixton So Empty: Fifty photos from a Saturday night lockdown, 25th April 2020
					

Following on from our first feature a fortnight ago showing Brixton in lockdown on the weekend, we took another Saturday night walk around the empty streets of the town centre. This time, we encoun…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## mhendo (Apr 28, 2020)

Spring is just about here in southern New England, and there are a bunch of birds coming around the feeder on our back porch. Unfortunately, the bigger ones like Cardinals and Jays don't really fit on the feeder, so they tend to hang out in the trees behind the house, or forage the seeds that the other birds spill on the ground.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 29, 2020)

There were some water droplets on the tulips in our tiny garden this morning. First photos I've taken for weeks.




Water Droplets on a Tulip by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Water Droplets on a Tulip by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Water Droplets on a Tulip by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Water Droplets on a Tulip Leaf by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2020)

A bit further upstream from this shot I posted last week.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2020)

More park pics












































						In photos: South London’s Ruskin Park after five weeks of lockdown, April 2020
					

Since the lockdown started five weeks ago, we’ve got to know our local parks very well indeed, and it’s proving a challenge to find new ways to photograph what are becoming very familia…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Sweet FA (May 2, 2020)

Sunlight warming my horn.


----------



## Ponyutd (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Sweet FA (May 2, 2020)

Sunsheineken.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2020)

Even more park pics 






























						In photos: A Mayday walk around Loughborough Park, Brixton, May 2020
					

It’s probably fair to say that Loughborough Park isn’t the most photogenic park in Lambeth, but it’s one of the most peaceful, where you’re unlikely to be troubled by a herd…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## weltweit (May 3, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (May 3, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (May 3, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Ponyutd (May 4, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (May 5, 2020)




----------



## editor (May 5, 2020)

A little feature from my park





























						The temporary twig and branch sculptures of Ruskin Park – in photos
					

We’ve been loving these twig and branch sculptures that have been cropping up around Ruskin Park over the last few weeks.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## wiskey (May 8, 2020)

Smallest telling the time


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2020)

I can't see it wiskey


----------



## wiskey (May 8, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I can't see it wiskey


Sorry, I think I upset it whilst it was uploading


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Sorry, I think I upset it whilst it was uploading


No worries, I can see it now .. very cute .. nice pic


----------



## Nikkormat (May 9, 2020)

Arcade on Smetanovo nábřeží, Prague, during lockdown. Kodak Portra 160. My Flickr.


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 11, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (May 12, 2020)

I'm really enjoying this photography thing  still only using my phone 90% of the time, but my daughters got a good camera and PC etc...that she's teaching me to use. I find it really helps me be in the moment, and always on the lookout for things to snap. It's a huge positive in my life 

The smokers at work


----------



## editor (May 12, 2020)

Pics from my state sanctioned strolls


----------



## Nivag (May 12, 2020)

Close up of a lamppost's patina*

*rust


----------



## chainsawjob (May 13, 2020)




----------



## editor (May 13, 2020)

Arches 








						In photos: Colour, dirt, hand-drawn numbers and street art – the arches and workshops of Camberwell Station Road, south London
					

The station vanished a long time ago, but there’s still plenty of activity along Camberwell Station Road, with rows of arches filled with car repair and car wash firms. Recently, ownership of…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## bmd (May 15, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (May 17, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Artaxerxes (May 21, 2020)

SLR broke so using wifes point and shoot, its like methadone but its something... 












weltweit said:


> snip





Really wanted to make time to go and see the vast quantity of houses with this down by the V&A and NHM this year


----------



## Ponyutd (May 22, 2020)

Forgot I took this last year. A parrot giving me the high four.


----------



## Ponyutd (May 22, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2020)

An old favourite reprocessed:


----------



## wiskey (May 23, 2020)

Small acts of destruction


----------



## editor (May 24, 2020)

Loved this church 









						The stunning modernist church of Camberwell and its Japanese architectural influence
					

Located in Wyndham Road, Camberwell, is this striking example of religious modernist architecture. Dedicated in Feb 2014, the grandly titled Camberwell St Michael and All Angels Church has a church…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 24, 2020)




----------



## editor (May 25, 2020)

Canary Wharf as seen from Brixton at sunset tonight.


----------



## RoyReed (May 26, 2020)

Some photos from my roof last night.




Crescent Moon by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Cranes by Roy Reed, on Flickr




The Shard by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (May 29, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (May 29, 2020)

Behind the trees, empty for over two years,  is my old house, I lived there for ten years. It started to fall into disrepair and the landlord refused to repair. It's slap bang in the middle of town. Opposite the court house, and inbetween a large pub and the cop shop. An urban jungle


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 29, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 29, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (May 31, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


>



I really like the derelict factory, good sign   Do you know what it used to be?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 31, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> I really like the derelict factory, good sign   Do you know what it used to be?


It used to be an oil factory. It closed about 15 years ago and used to look like this (not my photo). I was lucky with the sign shot, they'd taken one wall down so you could see inside and I just happened to pass at the right time  

I might have a wander along later to see what's left, but I think it'll probably be all down by now.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2020)

Taken on my p30 phone!


----------



## chainsawjob (May 31, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 31, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 1, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> It used to be an oil factory


Cool aerial pic. Cooking oil? Or some other sort? Doesn't look that big.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Cool aerial pic. Cooking oil? Or some other sort? Doesn't look that big.


I think it was mainly industrial stuff, engine oil, etc.

I've just found some photos of the interior here - Brett Oils, Newcastle upon Tyne.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 1, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> I think it was mainly industrial stuff, engine oil, etc.
> 
> I've just found some photos of the interior here - Brett Oils, Newcastle upon Tyne.


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2020)

Earlier today 








						In photos: Black Lives Matter protest in Brixton, Monday 1st June 2020
					

Ahead of the peaceful protest planned in central London for Sunday, June 7th, a march went through the centre of Brixton today, with campaigners venting their anger and rage at the death of George …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## RoyReed (Jun 7, 2020)

Battersea Power Station, the roofline ruined by what looks like two banks of portacabins, will soon disappear from this angle as well, behind even more apartment blocks of stunning mediocrity. This is one of London's iconic buildings for fucks sake!




Battersea Power Station by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Nivag (Jun 9, 2020)

More photos here if you're interested 




__





						South London Retro Power Crew – 7th June – Better or worse
					






					betterorworse.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2020)

Misty pics 











After I posted them up a friend drew a comparison with an image from Tales From The Loop which chuffed me immensely!











						City in the mist: London seen from Brixton during yesterday’s storms – photo feature
					

Brixton was hit by some heavy rainfall yesterday, and we took these misty, moody photos from a high vantage point over Coldharbour Lane, looking north to the centre of London.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## craigzz2014 (Jun 16, 2020)

Roseberry Topping..


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

London from Brixton last night.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

Dancing in the rain – a sudden rain storm in Brockwell Park, south London
					

Brockwell Park was hit by a sudden rain storm yesterday, with a deluge soaking picnickers and people caught out in the open.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				

















						The City Beyond The Hill – the skyscrapers of London seen from Brockwell Park – photos
					

This view of the city’s skyscrapers looming in the distance over one of the hills in Brockwell Park is one of our favourites. So we thought we’d share it with you!



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




(Both taken on the P30 phone)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 21, 2020)

Dr. Furface said:


> View attachment 218063


Wtf!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 21, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> Wtf!


I took it on Hampstead Heath a week or two ago. I saw it after my dog started sniffing round it. There are some decent sized fish in some of the ponds there, but this was in the woods, quite far from any water, so 'wtf!' is what I thought when I saw it too.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2020)

Fabulous sunset last night


























						An absolutely stunning red and orange sunset over Brixton, 1st July 2020
					

We love a good sunset, and tonight’s was a bit extra-special, with the sky turning wonderful shades of orange and red that shifted and changed every minute. Our photos don’t even being …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Jul 4, 2020)

This is Larry, already posted to the dog thread, shot on my phone:


----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 13, 2020)

Prague during lockdown, Ilford FP4:




And a couple after, on Kodak Tri-X:



More on my Flickr.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 19, 2020)

I really love your photos  Nikkormat


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 19, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> I really love your photos  Nikkormat


Thanks!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2020)

Brockwell Park in summer – 25 photos of sun, shade, trees and a lost shopping trolley, July 2020
					

We’re still visiting Brockwell Park several times every week, and here’s a selection of photos taken over the past few weeks. We hope you like them.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## de_dog (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## craigzz2014 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## craigzz2014 (Aug 4, 2020)

..


----------



## ice-is-forming (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Nivag (Aug 5, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> View attachment 225140


Love this one 👍🏻


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 5, 2020)

Malá Strana, Prague


19th century graffiti at St. Nicholas Church, Prague.


More on my Flickr page.


----------



## mhendo (Aug 6, 2020)

I was sitting on my front step yesterday when this guy dropped down next to me. I didn't have my camera, but he seemed happy to sit there while I put my phone four inches from his face.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 7, 2020)

Straight off my phone...


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 8, 2020)

Artificial flowers left on a broken headstone at the old cemetery of a mental hospital, Prague.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2020)

King’s Cross Coal Drop Yards, The Lighthouse and Regent’s Canal: fifty photos - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Given that it's one of those privately owned faux 'public' spaces with security guards lurking in every doorway, I wasn't expecting to enjoy my trip to Coal Drops Yard, a large, shiny new shopping complex at the back of Kings Cross station. But it turned out to be quite a pleasant trip. The Coal...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## ice-is-forming (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 16, 2020)

ice-is-forming I am envious of the lovely part of the planet you live on  I would love to be there again!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Aug 16, 2020)

weltweit said:


> ice-is-forming I am envious of the lovely part of the planet you live on  I would love to be there again!



It is beautiful and I will be forever grateful  I took this up in Bundy last week.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 16, 2020)

mhendo said:


> I was sitting on my front step yesterday when this guy dropped down next to me. I didn't have my camera, but he seemed happy to sit there while I put my phone four inches from his face.


That's beautiful.

I rescued this one from a puddle on the beach.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 17, 2020)

Pankrác prison, Prague.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2020)

An abstract I was very pleased to capture earlier this evening


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 17, 2020)

weltweit said:


> An abstract I was very pleased to capture earlier this evening



I really, really like that. Works very well, colour-wise.


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 19, 2020)

Olomouc, Czech Republic. Beautiful city - if you ever come over here, do yourself a favour and explore beyond Prague. Medium format film.


----------



## mhendo (Aug 21, 2020)

weltweit said:


> An abstract I was very pleased to capture earlier this evening


Nice one! There's no EXIF info; what was the shutter speed?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2020)

mhendo said:


> Nice one! There's no EXIF info; what was the shutter speed?


1/4s (running dogs)


----------



## ice-is-forming (Aug 26, 2020)

From the bush to the beach..


----------



## weltweit (Aug 27, 2020)

HI ice-is-forming two special images that could only be from Australia .. 
first time I have seen a Roo on a beach


----------



## ice-is-forming (Aug 27, 2020)

weltweit said:


> HI ice-is-forming two special images that could only be from Australia ..
> first time I have seen a Roo on a beach



Me too!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## metalguru (Sep 5, 2020)

A socially distanced conversation in the Old English Garden, Kennington Park

(iPhone7 plus)


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Nikkormat (Sep 13, 2020)

Outside a secondary school, Prague. They are clearly aware it is an international feeling.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 28, 2020)

Treyarnon Point by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## mhendo (Sep 30, 2020)

Outside on the deck, a few nights ago:





At the aquarium:


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 1, 2020)

Not sure if this is allowed or if this is even the right thread for it, but I have a photozine _The Permanent Way _released today if you're into that type of thing









						The Permanent Way by Christian Sayer (Collated Observations 06)
					

Collated Observations is a series of regular photozines showcasing aspects of twenty-first century Britain through the lens of a different...




					www.artdecomagpie.com


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 1, 2020)

gawkrodger said:


> Not sure if this is allowed or if this is even the right thread for it, but I have a photozine _The Permanent Way _released today if you're into that type of thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great - just ordered a copy.


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 1, 2020)

Cheers!


----------



## pogofish (Oct 5, 2020)

I have a horrible feeling that the main photo on the front page of my local rag today is one of mine.

Its not a good story, it’s a run of the mill PR photo and it has been photoshopped brutally - leaving a blue halo round the subject.

Thank fuck they didn’t credit me!


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 6, 2020)

gawkrodger said:


> Cheers!


Arrived today - lovely photos!


----------



## izz (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## izz (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## izz (Oct 14, 2020)

That third one is excellent neonwilderness


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2020)

I thought I'd have a go at old school street shooting with the Ricoh GR using 'snap' focus. I'd forgotten how useful it can be. 






























						Brixton street photography: umbrellas, people, shoppers and rain, Oct 2020
					

Despite the rain, we’ve been out taking photos around town, and here’s some of the things we saw around central Brixton, Brixton Village and Electric Avenue during the first week of Oct…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


>


Love this first one, reminds me of a scene in Yorkshire when I lived there.

And the last one with the milky way, very nice, how many seconds exposure please?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 17, 2020)

weltweit said:


> And the last one with the milky way, very nice, how many seconds exposure please?


25 seconds at 17mm/f4 and ISO10000, plus a bit of messing round in Photoshop to balance the light out


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> View attachment 234716


Chesil Beach?


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 17, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Chesil Beach?



Further west . Budleigh Salterton


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

London today around 3pm


----------



## Nikkormat (Oct 18, 2020)

No idea what kind of flower it is. I keep thinking of selling my 105mm macro lens, then realise I quite like it when I use it.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 19, 2020)

I bought a second hand Canon DSLR during lockdown to keep me occupied, so here's a couple...


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Infidel Castro (Nov 4, 2020)

editor said:


> London today around 3pm
> 
> View attachment 234813


It's like an album cover gone wrong


----------



## Nikkormat (Nov 12, 2020)

Holešovice, Prague.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

Westminster Bridge today


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2020)

Some more pics from the same walk (taken on the Olympus OM-D E-M1iii)






























						Photo feature – a walk from Vauxhall along the River Thames to the South Bank and back
					

A short tube ride out of Brixton takes you to Vauxhall station, where you can embark on a leisurely six mile riverside walk, walking east along the South Bank  before crossing the Millennium  Bridg…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## clicker (Nov 23, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 239034
> 
> Westminster Bridge today


Was that just a random? It's rare to see an original shot of that bridge, but you've managed it.  . Really like it.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2020)

clicker said:


> Was that just a random? It's rare to see an original shot of that bridge, but you've managed it.  . Really like it.


Yep. I was walking along the Victoria Embankment and saw that bloke walking along and fired off some quick shots. I got lucky! The lighting was great too. 

Here's one taken a few moments before:



And I took this on the bridge


----------



## Saunders (Nov 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Some more pics from the same walk (taken on the Olympus OM-D E-M1iii)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really love the second one.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2020)

Some sneaky street shots with the Ricoh GR


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 2, 2020)

Good sunrise over South London this morning.




Sunrise Over Clapham by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (Dec 3, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


>


neonwilderness tell me the details of this milky way photo, it is very nice, what settings lenses etc did you use to get it?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2020)

weltweit said:


> neonwilderness tell me the details of this milky way photo, it is very nice, what settings lenses etc did you use to get it?


I think it was 6 or 7 landscape photos stitched together. 17mm (full frame), f4, 25 seconds, ISO10000

Then quite a bit of time in photoshop to tidy it up using some of the tips mentioned here:








						The Ultimate Guide to Editing a Milky Way Photo - Improve Photography
					

The Ultimate Guide to Editing a Milky Way Photo. Post-processing is an extremely subjective part of any photographer’s workflow.  By putting in days of



					improvephotography.com


----------



## weltweit (Dec 3, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> I think it was 6 or 7 landscape photos stitched together. 17mm (full frame), f4, 25 seconds, ISO10000
> 
> Then quite a bit of time in photoshop to tidy it up using some of the tips mentioned here:
> 
> ...


I am impressed you got so much detail at F4, I have been trying at f2.8 (20mm) and not getting nearly as much as you got. I will take a look at your link, thanks.

eta, perhaps the ISO10000 is also part of it, I don't think I went above 3200 ..


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I am impressed you got so much detail at F4, I have been trying at f2.8 (20mm) and not getting nearly as much as you got. I will take a look at your link, thanks.


I think stitching several images helps. This calculator is also useful for getting the exposure right:








						Milky Way Exposure Calculator
					

Use this simple calculator to determine the best exposure to start with for photographing the Milky Way.




					www.lonelyspeck.com


----------



## weltweit (Dec 3, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> I think stitching several images helps. This calculator is also useful for getting the exposure right:


I found unexpected issues with my tripod which wouldn't adjust to let the camera shoot straight up. I had to move the camera around on its mounting plate to be able to shoot high..


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I found unexpected issues with my tripod which wouldn't adjust to let the camera shoot straight up. I had to move the camera around on its mounting plate to be able to shoot high..


On my tripod using the mounting the plate backwards helps with this. This set of shots was over roughly 90 degrees from facing forward to straight up.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 3, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> On my tripod using the mounting the plate backwards helps with this. This set of shots was over roughly 90 degrees from facing forward to straight up.


I am looking forward for summer to have another go  

It looks like there was some ambient light at the bottom over the hills in your image? I really like the pylon and cables as ground interest.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I am looking forward for summer to have another go
> 
> It looks like there was some ambient light at the bottom over the hills in your image? I really like the pylon and cables as ground interest.


It was probably the light pollution from the next town about 7/8 miles away. Hard to avoid unless you’re miles from anywhere though!

I think the pylon helped add a bit of scale to the shot.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 3, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> It was probably the light pollution from the next town about 7/8 miles away. Hard to avoid unless you’re miles from anywhere though!


I went to mid Wales once, light from a town that must have been 20-30m away still showed. 

Now I think I have a plan, Rhossily beach in the Gower, when you look south there is nothing until France. Close up there is a rocky promentary with a Hotel on it that I hope might make foreground interest. Tried it once in 2019 but it didn't work out, I hope to try again in 2021. 

You did write that you shot at ISO 10000, I am not dreaming that?  



neonwilderness said:


> I think the pylon helped add a bit of scale to the shot.


Yes I think it works well for that.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2020)

weltweit said:


> You did write that you shot at ISO 10000, I am not dreaming that?


I did 

It is a bit noisy when you zoom right in, but again I think stitching several images together helps as you end up with a bigger image to crop down.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 3, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> ..
> It is a bit noisy when you zoom right in, but again I think stitching several images together helps as you end up with a bigger image to crop down.



What did you use to stitch the images together?

I usually use Microsoft ICE, but I don't know if it would cope with the MW, and apart from anything the MW moves across the sky, so stitching will have to be good.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2020)

weltweit said:


> What did you use to stitch the images together?


The raw convertor built into Photoshop. It usually works fairly well but having quite a bit of overlap on the images seems to help.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 5, 2020)

Just a casual hand-held happy snap of the Andromeda galaxy using my phone:


----------



## Saunders (Dec 5, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Just a casual hand-held happy snap of the Andromeda galaxy using my phone:
> 
> View attachment 241952


Was that truly just with your phone? I have never managed to capture a beautiful night sky.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 5, 2020)

Saunders said:


> Was that truly just with your phone? I have never managed to capture a beautiful night sky.



Yes, iPhone 12. It feels a bit weird to me too, my last phone was crap.


----------



## izz (Dec 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Some sneaky street shots with the Ricoh GR


 Nice photos - but the  red cranes pattern bag - I have a kimono in that exact pattern  :-D


----------



## izz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2020)

Oxford Street last night





More here -  Tinseltown in the rain: Oxford Street Christmas lights in a late night downpour, Dec 2020


----------



## Nikkormat (Dec 22, 2020)

I've taken hardly any photos for four or five months, so I am trying a 30 day challenge, with a different theme each day. Yesterday's was "rule of thirds":



On the same outing, I also took this:



Both photos digital, processed in Darktable.


----------



## Nikkormat (Dec 23, 2020)

The Berounka at Hlásná Třebaň, just outside Prague, today.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2020)

Incense seller, Brixton


----------



## mhendo (Dec 24, 2020)

Did a bit of shopping in Mystic yesterday afternoon and snapped a few pictures, testing out the camera on my new phone (Samsung Galaxy A71 5g).


----------



## weltweit (Dec 24, 2020)

mhendo nice photos, looks like you chose your phone well


----------



## mhendo (Dec 24, 2020)

weltweit said:


> mhendo nice photos, looks like you chose your phone well


The funny thing is that, when I'm shopping for a new phone, the camera is usually about the least important part of the equation. If I'm taking serious pictures, I like to have my DSLR with me, so the phone camera is generally just used for snapshots. I bought the phone because it was reduced from $600 to $249. When it comes to phones, I'm all about cheap!


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2020)

Christmas Day in Brockwell park 

























						In photos: Brockwell park on a sunny but freezing Christmas Day 2020
					

Christmas Day dawned bright and sunny yesterday, and we took a walk around the park to make the most of the weather – although it was chuffing freezing! Here’s some photos:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## mhendo (Dec 29, 2020)

Snapped this while the missus and I were on our morning walk.

Poquonnock River, Bluff Point State Park - Groton, CT


----------



## metalguru (Dec 29, 2020)

A bit of Lambeth photo reportage from Sunday afternoon- the air ambulance arriving in Geraldine Mary Harmsworth Park (Imperial War Museum grounds):


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Dec 31, 2020)

Lovely black and whites neonwilderness and they do look cold as I expect it was !!


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2020)

In photos: Battersea Power Station redevelopment – luxury flats, trendy shops and security guards - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Once a vital London power station fuelled by Welsh coal, Battersea Power Station is now undergoing the full luxury redevelopment treatment, offering unaffordable apartments and "world-class bars and restaurants, interspersed with the finest British and global retail brands." We passed the site...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 1, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


>


Loving these


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 3, 2021)

A couple from a wander around Prague today.


----------

